# Inclinaison écran iMac 20"



## Frizou (20 Décembre 2006)

Lorsque je r&#232;gle l'inclinaison de mon iMac 20", celle-ci ne tient pas en place et apr&#232;s quelques minutes, mon &#233;cran fini toujours par pencher vers moi (le haut penche vers moi).

Y at-il un moyen de reserrer un truc afin que l'inclinaison de mon &#233;cran reste en place ? (c'est super p&#233;nible)

Merci.


----------



## cameleone (21 Décembre 2006)

Un autre témoignage du même souci, il y a quelque temps :  

écran iMac qui ne tient pas

J'ignore comment s'est achevée l'histoire, mais le recours au SAV me paraît judicieux. Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Frizou (18 Janvier 2007)

Il me l'ont &#233;chang&#233; contre un neuf.
Et cela s'est fait tr&#232;s rapidement.


----------

